# Wiring for future projector....



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey, 

Been getting a lot of good help and advice on this forum. I'm thrilled to have found it.

1 - We are currently finishing basement.

2 - Electric is being put in.

3 - We are starting off with a wall mount plasma but have plans within a year or two to add a projector.

4 - Spot for future projector is located and wired with electrical.

5 - The electrician asked what cables we should run for the projector.

And I stared at him. Not knowing what or how to answer.

Can anyone give my a quick rundown - or point me to a thread discussing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

There are several options:
HDMI
RGB
VGA

The question I would ask is: What components do you plan on running in your setup? If you are buying all current technology, then I would suggest that you only need to run HDMI to the receiver.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

When I cabled mine, I ran component and HDMI....... And I've never used the component, ever. When I ran it, I was convinced I'd have some reason to use it.

I think if I could do it over - I'd probably do 2 HDMI runs...... So that I'd have a spare if I ever needed it, or came up with some need for it..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would also suggest running a Cat6 cable as well.


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I could buy 2 HDMI's and probably take care of it. (understand - have not bought TV, or Blue Ray, Speakers, etc. yet - so everything will be currently/future generation.

*Why the Cat6?* Had a friend wire his whole house with - I think Cat5 at the time - and never used it.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Even better than doing the cable itself, my suggestion is to use flexible raceway, like Carlon Resigard. This allows you to run a new cable with minimal effort later on (and no potential for snags). It can be purchased quite cheaply online at sites like asihome.com.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cb1 said:


> *Why the Cat6?* Had a friend wire his whole house with - I think Cat5 at the time - and never used it.


You can run video over Cat6 and if the projector needs a firmware update you can use it for that as well.


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the info.

Hey Tony - here's a dummies question - where does the firmware update - if needed - originate from?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would get it over the internet so the cat6 cable should run back to your router.


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Any projectors have wireless?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, not that I have seen. But then again I have not seen a projector yet that does firmware updates. but that may change as new models are due out soon. I have the Panasonic AE4000 said to be one of the best and it from what I can tell does not do updates.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You're probably going to select the video feed going to your projector at another location, so usually you'd have just one HDMI run to the projector. I did my AE2000 projector that way, but later decided a second HDMI run would have been desirable. I would recommend dual (a pair of) shielded CAT 6 runs for each HDMI feed. There are good HDMI over CAT systems out there, but some require dual CAT for the bandwidth. CAT over HDMI has the advantage of not needing to work with HDMI cable and its large ends. You can cut the CAT to length and it is less costly than HDMI cable (can be run further also). If you're going to have the projector switch sources (not recommended) you'll need the equivalent of one HDMI run for each source. I would also run a data CAT just in case, as Tony suggested. Dave's flexible conduit is the way to go if you can. Just make sure it will hold all the wiring, allow pulls around corners, and accommodate any cable end fittings you might end up with.


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Where does everyone prefer to buy their cables? Monoprice?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You can run video over Cat6 and if the projector needs a firmware update you can use it for that as well.


Good call! That's a great thought.... Especially as more and more devices become network aware..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

cb1 said:


> Where does everyone prefer to buy their cables? Monoprice?


It's hard to go wrong with monoprice..... I've bought tons of speaker cable, RCA, XLR and HDMI cables from there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

cb1 said:


> Any projectors have wireless?


Looking on projectorcentral.com it looks like some do have wifi or have a wifi option:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/sea...lter=0&as_sitesearch=www.projectorcentral.com

Looks like wifi is intended for video connectivity rather than network (firmware?) though..


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah - I need to read more about the cat wire thing. I have zero idea what the CAT over HDMI thing even is!

(part of the fun of learning)

ALSO - I went to ASI,com and tried a search on the resiguard but it didn't turn up anything - I also did a search on cable channeling - again zip. I'll keep looking.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Monoprice is a very good place to buy cables :T


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

HDMI over CAT is a method of using low cost CAT cable in place of higher priced HDMI cable. The system I have (Monoprice - see below) uses two wall plates (one on each end). Two CAT cables snap into the back of each and the run is made with the CAT cables so you can tailor it to your needs lengthwise. If you feel comfortable with installing a CAT end, you can cut the cables to length or, if not, you can buy the cable longer than needed and coil the extra at one location or another. The system I have works quite well, although I had a problem with the source devices powering it. I fixed that by using a power inserter at the source end (the system requires power, normally provided by the source device; a BD player or whatever). The biggest advantages to CAT are the ability for long runs, no end fittings to worry about when routing through holes, conduit, etc., (assuming the CAT end is cut off - although it's pretty small to begin with), and lower cost compared to HDMI cable (although HDMI prices have dropped a lot). The downside to Monoprice's wall plate system is you're pretty much stuck with the wall plate design they offer and a couple of red LEDs that some folks object to.

There are several other similar systems although they cost more, but this one works well for me.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=6177&seq=1&format=2


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Run conduit/smurf tube between equipment and projector location. HDMI is current but things too regularly to ever be really future proof.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree that conduit is a very good idea, but would add a few suggestions to make pulling cables easier:

Have it installed with as few bends as possible. Each turn makes it much more difficult particularly in flexible conduit. If you have more than 2 bends, might consider a pull box ~midway in the run if possible.
Be sure the bends have as large a radius as the space allows. 
Do not use the conduit for any wire you are installing now, run those outside (next to) conduit.
*Never mix power (120V) and signal in same conduit*. This violates electrical code and may compromise your signal.

As far as suggestions about what to run to the projector:

2x HDMI is a good idea. Because you never know what might happen to the first cable (nail thru wire, terminal plug breaks...).
Suggest 2x Cat6 from AVR to projector. One for potential future networking capability and second in case you ever want to use 12V triggers that many projectors offer.
If you ever want to be able to connect the PJ to a laptop, then provide VGA connectivity at a wall plate in a convenient location and a VGA cable from there to the projector. You might also put line level audio jacks at the VGA wall plate and run those back to the receiver.
Cat6 from the VGA wall plate to projector... just in case. After all, future projectors may allow control/adjusting from a computer over USB. May be a long shot, but worth $2 of Cat6 cable IMO.
*Be sure your cables are are all "in-wall" rated*.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Excellent post sga2! Looks very similar to some of my pre-wire check list for many projects.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

nholmes1 said:


> Excellent post sga2! Looks very similar to some of my pre-wire check list for many projects.


Thanks!


----------



## cb1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to be away from the thread for so long - work does that sometimes.

Hey - question - I have cat 5 cable - will that work? (as opposed to cat 6) To go from my projector to future receiver location. Is cat5 the same as ethernet? (I'm confused what cat5 is)

Drywall comes Friday! Very excited.

Did run HDMI to future projector location - also have coax and cat 5 running from a central area to the receiver location.

Had a local satellite guy over that I trust - he said the location was perfect for a projector. He's a good dude. I asked him over to see if he needed to run any extra cables - and he said - no - that the contractor did a great job. He then proceeded to explain a vast array of dish options which flew in one ear and out the other - but when the time comes - he will set it up properly.

Went to Best Buy just to gander and ask about Samsung's new 59" Plasma coming out. Ended up talking for 45 minutes to an associate - who at the end of the 45 minutes said for $100 they could have a consultant come out and look at my basement and make recommendations. When I replied I thought I just received $100 worth of advice free - he smiled and winked. We discussed an array of topics and helped me understand things that the satellite guy told me and I didn't understand. 

Full steam ahead.


----------

